# Vanilla eyeshadow vs. Vanilla pigment



## Jeisenne (Jan 21, 2008)

I know there are often questions about the difference between the eyeshadow vs. the pigment, so I swatched them on my forearm, which is probably an NC15 (my face is NC20 in the winter).

Vanilla eyeshadow is what I use as my daily browbone highlight.  It's not as frosty as Vanilla pigment, which I like to use as an allover lid wash when I want some extra shimmer.  Some people prefer the pigment as a highlight and that's also fine, it's a matter of personal preference.  Both are lovely colors and in my opinion, a must have for every kit.

Hope this helps somebody!


----------

